# DWV Pipe Pressure Pipe



## Pinnacle (May 16, 2012)

Hey guys just curious what dwv you guys use in residential homes in the states i keep seeing pics of white pvc almost looks like sdr? Up here ABS is most common but i like sys 15 pvc preferrably. and XFR in high rise/commercial.

And as for pressure potable water im seeing you guys post alot of pics of floguard gold we just started using that up here its not very common yet but i did a small 4 story hotel and it went well! I prefer Wirsbo. 

Cheers!


----------



## Joeypipes 23 (Feb 2, 2011)

Pinnacle said:


> Hey guys just curious what dwv you guys use in residential homes in the states i keep seeing pics of white pvc almost looks like sdr? Up here ABS is most common but i like sys 15 pvc preferrably. and XFR in high rise/commercial.
> 
> And as for pressure potable water im seeing you guys post alot of pics of floguard gold we just started using that up here its not very common yet but i did a small 4 story hotel and it went well! I prefer Wirsbo.
> 
> Cheers!


Well PVC was legalized here in NYC fairly recently I think, I started out with no hub pipe...PVC is legal in residential establishments up to six stories up


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

Pinnacle said:


> Hey guys just curious what dwv you guys use in residential homes in the states i keep seeing pics of white pvc almost looks like sdr? Up here ABS is most common but i like sys 15 pvc preferrably. and XFR in high rise/commercial.
> 
> And as for pressure potable water im seeing you guys post alot of pics of floguard gold we just started using that up here its not very common yet but i did a small 4 story hotel and it went well! I prefer Wirsbo.
> 
> Cheers!


 Buy those hydronic heating b ooks and stick with steel pipes..


----------



## Pinnacle (May 16, 2012)

Yea i believe its called foam core looks a little cheap to me lol ive read some stories on it failing.  I have alot to learn about boiler systems so i think ill still with plumbing for now


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

Most, if not all of residential new construction homes have PVC. The smart fellahs install schedule 40; the dummies install the foam-core.


----------



## hroark2112 (Apr 16, 2011)

Under slab is all sch. 40. If there's a crawlspace, I'll run sch. 40 if I'm not beat up on my price, but if they beat me up on price, they get foam core.


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

I've heard of stories where foam core leaked where it was used on 4" closet risers installed on upper floors causing it to leak down below. An inspector was telling me the story. The residents on lower floors were seeing water stained ceilings. The leaks were traced back to foam core W/C risers. The original contractor had to go back in and re-do some of the DWV with Sch. 40. 

I don't remember the details; whether the foam core leaked from too much PVC cement burning it or it cracked or whatever. But I remember the inspector telling me it was a nightmare for the original contractor.


----------



## Pinnacle (May 16, 2012)

Ive actually had that happen to me with ABS. We use the Canadian manufacturer iPex and it was a faulty batch they came inspected and compensated all the homeowners who experienced leakage. But mind you iPex also made Kitec! Lmao!


----------



## Narin (May 2, 2012)

We mostly use DN40. Which would be used on spas etc. Our main supplier of PVC pipe/fittings here is Iplex


----------



## GREENPLUM (Jul 27, 2008)

Tommy plumber said:


> Most, if not all of residential new construction homes have PVC. The smart fellahs install schedule 40; the dummies install the foam-core.


 
nothing wrong with foamcore, I use it all the time without any problems.

Foam core is much less noisy than sch 40, and in a house only a dummy would install sch 40.

who you callin dummy ,,,,,dummy.:laughing:


----------



## GREENPLUM (Jul 27, 2008)

Tommy plumber said:


> I've heard of stories where foam core leaked where it was used on 4" closet risers installed on upper floors causing it to leak down below. An inspector was telling me the story. The residents on lower floors were seeing water stained ceilings. The leaks were traced back to foam core W/C risers. The original contractor had to go back in and re-do some of the DWV with Sch. 40.
> 
> I don't remember the details; whether the foam core leaked from too much PVC cement burning it or it cracked or whatever. But I remember the inspector telling me it was a nightmare for the original contractor.


 
That story sounds like BS. How do just the toilet risers leak, its just pipe.


----------



## Will (Jun 6, 2010)

I use Sch. 40. Cellcore ain't gonna get you an edge on anyone in a bid. The price is not that that different and for sure ain't worth the sacrifice in quality. If you do get an edge on a bid with cellcore, sounds like your bid on the wrong jobs....


----------



## Widdershins (Feb 5, 2011)

I've been using foam core in residential and light commercial applications for nearly 20 years w/out any issues.

About the only thing I use solid core for is burial, applications where it might be exposed to UV and vent terminations.


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

GREENPLUM said:


> nothing wrong with foamcore, I use it all the time without any problems.
> 
> Foam core is much less noisy than sch 40, and in a house only a dummy would install sch 40.
> 
> who you callin dummy ,,,,,dummy.:laughing:


 






My apologies. Poor choice of words. There are no 'dummies' on PZ. Maybe I should've said the smart fellahs use PVC, and the fart smellahs use foam core.....:laughing:


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

GREENPLUM said:


> That story sounds like BS. How do just the toilet risers leak, its just pipe.


 






That story was told to me by the chief plumbing inspector of Palm Beach county in Florida. If I can get a hold of him, I'll ask him to give me the details.


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

Tommy plumber said:


> That story was told to me by the chief plumbing inspector of Palm Beach county in Florida. If I can get a hold of him, I'll ask him to give me the details.


Sounds like the inspector getting kickbacks from the cast iron company.


----------



## walker426 (Oct 17, 2011)

GREENPLUM said:


> nothing wrong with foamcore, I use it all the time without any problems.
> 
> Foam core is much less noisy than sch 40, and in a house only a dummy would install sch 40.
> 
> who you callin dummy ,,,,,dummy.:laughing:


I disagree foamcore is crap pipe it sags


----------



## MTDUNN (Oct 9, 2011)

rjbphd said:


> Sounds like the inspector getting kickbacks from the cast iron company.


Wouldn't doubt that some jurisdictions take corporate kickbacks to change code to push a product. 

As far as foam core. I never had issues. Can't use it as flu pipe. And I would never use it in the winter.


----------



## GREENPLUM (Jul 27, 2008)

walker426 said:


> I disagree foamcore is crap pipe it sags


 
strap it up a lil better and it wont do that :whistling2:


----------



## GREENPLUM (Jul 27, 2008)

Tommy plumber said:


> That story was told to me by the chief plumbing inspector of Palm Beach county in Florida. If I can get a hold of him, I'll ask him to give me the details.


 
you should hear some of the crap the inspectors round here say...:laughing:


----------



## Pinnacle (May 16, 2012)

our flu pipe is called sytem 636 pvc lol


----------



## Widdershins (Feb 5, 2011)

GREENPLUM said:


> strap it up a lil better and it wont do that :whistling2:


I've never had a problem with properly spaced/supported foam core sagging.

We opted for foam core over solid core when we got rid of our pipe racks. Foam core is available in 10 foot lengths, which fit nicely into our Econoline vans -- Solid core is only available in 20 foot lengths in my market.

I still have a pipe rack on my pickup truck for 21 foot lengths of gas piping and the few instances where we need solid core PVC (groundwork and venting gas fired appliances), but we got rid of the pipe racks on our vans -- I like to keep my work vans as nondescript as possible. A pipe rack is just an invitation to steal to the crack/meth heads and other assorted thieves.


----------

